# fridge repair



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of a cheap fridge repair person. I have been quoted 500AED for a gas recharge and extra for any parts that may need to be replaced. New frdige of same size is about 800AED. So not too sure I want to pay so much for a repair. Plus it belongs to the landlord and he is refusing to pay for the repairs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What are the terms of your lease? If the fridge is part of your contract your landlord is legally obliged to repair or replace it.
-


----------

